
(2005) Dabblers and Blowhards: A Response to Graham's “Programming and Painting” - fagnerbrack
http://www.idlewords.com/2005/04/dabblers_and_blowhards.htm
======
fagnerbrack
Just because somebody asked to post it standalone:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15682954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15682954)

